# Greetings!



## avquack (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi,

Just joined as a new member to further my research and knowledge. I've been dipping in and out of threads via Google searches when they come up, but finally decided to actually sign up.

I've been a coffee lover for years and about 10 years ago had what I think was probably a Gaggia classic which I tinkered with for a little while, but got fed up with results from an awful Gaggia MM grinder. In 2012, returning from a period from Germany, I bought a Jura bean to cup, believing that would take away some of the faff and mean I could have good coffee whenever I wanted without the fuss. I also started my first subscription with Hasbean at the same time and still use my Porlex hand grinder for coffee on the go at work with an AeroPress. Anyway, we moved house end of last year and our new build came with a built-in Siemens bean to cup, so the Jura never got unpacked (and sadly got damaged by the remaining moisture - it'll probably work but needs a new grinder and a service).

However, having recently made friends with a local roastery and had one of their barista courses as my Christmas present, I am now keen to move into the prosumer espresso realm!

I am planning to skip a few iterations of upgrades and go straight for a DB machine. At the moment, I don't tend to drink milky coffees (other than a splash of cold whole milk) so I like the idea of a machine where I can switch the service boiler off. My two preferred models are the Profitec 700 and the Quick Mill Verona - neither of which are in stock at Bella Barista!

The grinder is proving harder to choose... If the Sette 270W was available now, I'd probably go for that, but it has just been delayed until November. I don't think I can wait that long. Now I have the bug, it feels like each cup I drink from the Siemens is a waste of good beans! I am torn between spending more for something like a Compak E5/E6 OD, Mazzer mini or Zenith 65E now, but then perhaps risk wishing I'd waited for the Sette, or going for a cheaper option initially to get started like the Mignon Mk2 or Compak K3 and then keeping it as a decaf option (mostly for my wife!) when I get the Sette. If someone made a case for it, I'd even consider higher price brackets for something like the Ceado E37S, Compak E8 OD or Olympus 75E.

Anyway, advice is most welcome and I look forward to participating more here as my experience grows.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum - I know of a quickmill - will send you a message - cheers jim


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan to avoid the upgrade stepping stones. Who is your local roastery? Could it be a top tip for us?


----------



## avquack (Jul 30, 2016)

The roastery is Bean Shot Coffee, in Bruton, Somerset. If you're in the area, I suggest you check them out - http://www.beanshot.co.uk.

Another great coffee supplier I've found is Break Fluid (http://breakfluid.cc) - the Company get their beans roasted at Roundhill roastery in Radstock, offer subscriptions services and use them in Crocker & Woods coffee shop in Frome.

With regards to my choices, Marko at BB has suggested his pick at the moment is the new Synchronika from ECM. I'm waiting to pick his brains as to why on Monday, but at the moment it basically looks like a Profitec Pro 700 but with a £350 premium over the Pro 700 and the Verona.

Grinder wise, I'm starting to warm to the idea of a Ceado E37S...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah I've got one of those bad boys (grinder). It does produce great quality grinds, and it's remarkably small (and short) for an 83mm flat. In all honesty my Zenith 65E was slightly easier to use (better grind adjustment mech and a handy little portafilter light) but both grinders are super easy to clean, no need to redial after taking the top off, the E37s has pretty low retention as the grind chamber is small and tight, and as I said, produces lovely fluffy mounds. The only niggle *some people* (me included) have had is that grinds can fly out of the chute when you first fill the hopper. After a couple of shots worth, a small clump of coffee builds up behind the SCC flap which stops the spraying, but can sometimes lead to a small amount of coffee not falling out of the chute, which can affect repeatability of accurate dosing. It's fairly minor though, and mitigated by regular cleaning (once a month or every time you change beans for example). And cleaning is very easy on these. There's a thread on it bit you have probably seen it anyway.

"Break fluid" - brilliant name for a coffee shop/roaster! Another one to add to my list of roasters to try. I'm not local to you/them unfortunately, being near Windsor.


----------



## avquack (Jul 30, 2016)

We only moved from the Bracknell area at the end of last year, so we weren't too far from you.

I spoke to Marko at BB and he has recommended looking at the new grinders from Eureka (Atom) and Compak (E5 OD) which have been designed from the 'ground' (ha ha) up as on-demand grinders. I'm going to the shop in a week or so to look at the Verona and Synchronika and I'm hoping they'll have the grinders in stock too. One thing I don't like about the Compak is that it's not easy to take apart for cleaning without disrupting grind settings (the instructions say it should be performed by an appropriately trained technician). There's not enough information about the Atom just yet.


----------

